# new furnace smell



## JMH712 (Oct 26, 2003)

Two thumbs up for the21rs








Camped in the driveway this weekend in our new 21rs, everything checed out fine. The only thing that is in question is how long does the "oily" smell from the new furnace last? We ran the furnace all weekend in the cold and rain of Ohio and the smell is still there. Cant wait to hit the road.


----------



## vern38 (Aug 18, 2003)

We use our furnace so little that we get that new furnace smell every year.







Thats ok we get past it in a couple of days







.


----------



## MidniteHemi (Sep 12, 2003)

I agree w/Vern. I think its just like in the house, after a furnace sits all summer , or after a cleaning, you will have that "new furnace smell" and oh yes , dont forget, it'll trip the smoke dectector every time lol







good luck and enjoy, Jerry


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

My furnace gets used pretty regular. The oily film is on the ducts themselves. I think the smell fades after awhile...but never really has gone away. Mine has never been so bad as to set off the smoke detector though.


----------

